# Has this happen to you?



## SaugI (Oct 4, 2014)

When fishing from a boat around 40 or 50 feet from shore and another boat comes blowing through full throttle between your boat and the shore. It happens to me all the time.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

That's when you practice your casting acuaracy and have a 8" muskie crank with 4/0 hooks on it! Guys like that give fishermen a bad name. You run into jet skiers that are like that to. All it takes is one close cast to them as they go go by and they won't be back


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

This is why I love the 9.9 hp limit and no wake restriction on lakes.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

This sounds like being at piedmont on a tournament day


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yes I've had it happen to me and worse. we were down on dale hollow in a 14' boat up the west fork from east port dock. the river was about 20' to 30' wide where we were at. we heard this boat roaring down the river then it just shuts down just out of sight. we waited a couple of minutes and heard it start back up. here came a big bass boat at full throttle. when he came by us we were maybe 6' to 8' from shore. he blew us plum up on the bank and just kept going. I looked for him or his boat when we got back to the marina but he wasn't there. I had a few choice words I wanted to say to him. but it was probably for the best that I never seen him.
sherman


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

It takes a special kind of stupid to do things like that but it happens all to often. One reason I don't hardly take my boat out on weekends but then again it even happens on weekdays. Some people have NO idea at all but some just have to screw with you.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

One sure cure, 12 gauge.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

TClark said:


> One sure cure, 12 gauge.


as much as we would like to take drastic action its not the answer. when the guy in the big bass boat blew us out of the water on dale hollow I was packing but wouldn't have even thought about shooting at him or his boat. but if I had caught him at the docks I had a few things I would have said to him. so like I said it was best he wasn't there. it might have turned into an altercation.

just like when idiots on erie cut across your bow from the left side you have to just shake your head as you have to make a drastic course change.
sherman


----------



## flyfishtrout (Nov 10, 2015)

That has happened to me 4 or five times while shore fishing in the past week. We were crappie fishing with no one around and some tournament on lake Logan was going on and we had, at one point, 3 boats show up surrounding our spot. I could have hit each boat with the 1/8 ounce jig I had on yet they continued to mooch our spot for about half an hour. Fished 3 hours following the leave of those boats and not a single bite, whereas we were catching them easily right up to before they arrived.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Flathead76 said:


> This is why I love the 9.9 hp limit and no wake restriction on lakes.


That's what I like about pymatuning. I used to go to WB but the idiot jet skiers would come right up to the no wake at the bridge. If they ever change the hp at pymi I'll have to find another lake.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

all the time at berlin


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Pleasure boaters are also the worst. At portage lakes in akron its not uncommon to have a pontoon boat go between you and the bank. Oh and if you are in a pleasure boat at portage no need to follow the no wake rules


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Erie Seneca Salt Fork where ever . It doesn't matter. There are "slob" fishermen & boaters every where ! Have had the experience more times then I would like to count. It's very hard to ignore the idiots but at my age I don't have much choice. And, there not worth the price of a piece of lead! There are still a lot of good guys out there but the "slob" numbers get higher each year. Don't let them ruin your fishing day guys !


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I would aim at their motor and go WOW, I saw your motor explode!!


----------



## SaugI (Oct 4, 2014)

It never ceases to amaze me when this happens. Why people choose to squeeze between me and the bank when there is an entire lake or river on the other side.


----------



## muskiemilitia1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Happened to me numerous times at guntersville last week fishing points on the TN river. The river's about 1.5 miles wide, and for some reason some felt the need to run 60mph in the 50 yard space between me and the bank


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

theres always going to be that 10% of people that just don't care in anything you do in life. but I have to agree its seems like the number gets higher each year. try fishing the shoreline at Brookville lake. it seems all the guys skiing wants to ski the shoreline. but these guys are everywhere, Brookville dale hollow lake erie or any other lake theres that 10% that has to be different. some of them don't know any better and the rest just don't care.
sherman


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

It happens at every lake! You can't fix stupid


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

I went for a walk by the road and a car blew wind all over me one time,just awful


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes this does happen to most fishermen I just go in towards shore & make them go out & around me when we're doing a slow drift along the shore.


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

Atwood Marina point. Pontoon after pontoon. Short cutting that point to get into the Marina bay.our lines literally under there boats. While they smile and wave. Oblivious of how half passed off u are.


----------



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

SaugI said:


> When fishing from a boat around 40 or 50 feet from shore and another boat comes blowing through full throttle between your boat and the shore. It happens to me all the time.


Not sure if anyone ever ran into him but sounds like something RANDY NORRIS would do hahaha.


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

If you ever fished tappen even just one time then you've seen Randy Norris haha


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

Dont forget about saugie dog


----------



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

Ya that dog being in a boat so long with him the dog learned to lie,cheat,steal and be an all around poor sportsman just like he is. The guy i s banned for life from many bass tournaments for cheating.


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

I have seen people go between me and some oof the long, shallow points at Tappan. I really enjoy when their transom bounces and nearly rip the motor off. I just laugh after that.


----------

